# Review count - Arrrgghhh!!!!



## MerricB (Feb 27, 2005)

Arrgghhh!!!! Someone added a "review count" to the user information.

You know what that is, don't you? It's a _challenge_!

...and one I'm terribly behind in, with no chance of catching up.

Arggghhh!!!

Oh well. I've added a review of Races of Destiny. Take note of it - I've given it a _lower score_ than Joe did. That's fairly unusual.

Cheers!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 27, 2005)

I like it...though it was a bit confusing at first when I glanced at the side to see that a fairly well known poster here who registered way back in 2002 had only 1 post.


----------



## Gez (Feb 27, 2005)

Yup, I noticed that, too, and arrived at the same conclusion: it's a ploy by Crothian to provoke even more jealousy and wondering than with his mere postcount.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 27, 2005)

No one is stopping you all from doing reviews.  In fact, it is a great way to help out the people and look cool at the same time doing it.  Write Reviews!!!


----------



## trancejeremy (Feb 27, 2005)

Yeah, I think it's a nice idea. And look at how fast Crothian caught up to me. At one time I was ahead by about 100. Now he's past me.


----------



## der_kluge (Feb 28, 2005)

I don't own 154+ game products, so I'm not even going to try to catch up.

Still, I have 2 more reviews than a lot of people.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 28, 2005)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> Yeah, I think it's a nice idea. And look at how fast Crothian caught up to me. At one time I was ahead by about 100. Now he's past me.




You slowed down.  Now I try to get a few every week and have really committed myself to doing so.  It can be tough.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 28, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> I don't own 154+ game products, so I'm not even going to try to catch up.
> 
> Still, I have 2 more reviews than a lot of people.




Remeber, most of mine are PDFs and they are easy to aquire and collect.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Feb 28, 2005)

Question, Can I review too?
:\


----------



## Morrus (Feb 28, 2005)

Everyone can review, Truth Seeker.  It's just the same as posting on the boards, only with a slightly more formal "standard" expected.  If you go to any product, you'll see an "Add Review" button.

If you need any help, check the FAQ - there's a whole bunch of info there.


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 28, 2005)

I don't see why not.

Review counts start at 1. If you have 0 reviews the system simply omits the line.


----------



## Darkness (Feb 28, 2005)

MerricB said:
			
		

> Arrgghhh!!!! Someone added a "review count" to the user information.
> 
> You know what that is, don't you?



 Yeah, it's another piece of non-essential information cluttering up the screen but at least it's not quite as useless as post count.


----------



## Mark (Feb 28, 2005)

I noticed that I had apparently written a review so I went to see about it.

http://www.enworld.org/reviews.php?do=review&reviewid=2008983

I didn't write it but at the bottom it has been signed by someone named "Neo" who I assume is this person - 

http://www.enworld.org/member.php?u=4139


----------



## Crothian (Feb 28, 2005)

That's funny.  Before the names were seperate, so I guess Neo signed on as Mark in the reviews database.  When they were moved over and connected to the message boards the names were linked, and Mark got linked to Mark and now you have a review.  As of now, I don't think we can do anything about it.  But hopefully when the review site is bugless we can fix this.  Thanks for pointing it out Mark.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 28, 2005)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> Question, Can I review too?
> :\




Not only can you, you are encouraged to.  REviewing will make you happy.  And Happiness is Mandatory.  If you have problems or anything that you can't figure out, post in meta or drop me a PM.


----------



## Mark (Feb 28, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> That's funny.  Before the names were seperate, so I guess Neo signed on as Mark in the reviews database.  When they were moved over and connected to the message boards the names were linked, and Mark got linked to Mark and now you have a review.  As of now, I don't think we can do anything about it.  But hopefully when the review site is bugless we can fix this.  Thanks for pointing it out Mark.




It can be copied, deleted, and then reposted under Neo's name.


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 28, 2005)

Mark, I forsaw the machine getting some reviews wrong so I had it store the name of the old poster's name on a field with the reviews.  I intend to build a tool to reassociate reviews with reviewers.

For example, Crothian has several reviews under an alias Crothian PDF that need to be associated with his main account.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 28, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> It can be copied, deleted, and then reposted under Neo's name.




Actually deletion is not an option at the current time.


----------



## Darkness (Feb 28, 2005)

Were there any review _comments_ under my board name? 'cause I didn't make any.

Just curious.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 28, 2005)

There is no simple way to view comments.  One has to goto the review each indivudally and see if comments are posted abotu the reviews.  We used to have a way for admind to moniter comments by listing all that were posted in chronological order.  That was useful.


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 28, 2005)

It is possible to view the reviews database as a forum, but for the moment that's turned off. I may add this as a mod feature at some point.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 28, 2005)

That could be useful.  as always no hurry on any of this, I'm just trying to keep people infomred with what can and cannot be done at this moment.


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Feb 28, 2005)

Is it possible to have the # of reviews line act as a link to see the reviews of that specific person?  I have no idea if this is possible and just thought it would be kind of neat to see how an individual reviewer sees the products.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 28, 2005)

If you view their profile it will have a list of all the reviews they have done in there.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 28, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I like it...though it was a bit confusing at first when I glanced at the side to see that a fairly well known poster here who registered way back in 2002 had only 1 post.



 I did a double take when I saw that, myself.  On me and on Mark, both.  I thought I had done 2 reviews, too, but apparently not...


----------



## Mark (Mar 1, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Mark, I forsaw the machine getting some reviews wrong so I had it store the name of the old poster's name on a field with the reviews.  I intend to build a tool to reassociate reviews with reviewers.
> 
> For example, Crothian has several reviews under an alias Crothian PDF that need to be associated with his main account.




OK.



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> Actually deletion is not an option at the current time.




I see.


----------



## der_kluge (Mar 1, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Remeber, most of mine are PDFs and they are easy to aquire and collect.




True, and I have a fair collection of .pdfs.  I really should get off my butt and review some of the ones that I have.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 1, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> True, and I have a fair collection of .pdfs.  I really should get off my butt and review some of the ones that I have.




Yes, yes you should......


----------



## JoeGKushner (Mar 3, 2005)

MerricB said:
			
		

> Oh well. I've added a review of Races of Destiny. Take note of it - I've given it a _lower score_ than Joe did. That's fairly unusual.
> 
> Cheers!




Not surprising. I know a lot of people who weren't crazy about it, but there's something about the Illuminus that I enjoy and have big plans for them in my next game.

Races of the Wild though... I'm having a hard time finding the love.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 3, 2005)

I like it, reviewers are special people and it adds an added value to them, they are not just posters but reviewers too, it is like an EN.World Prestige class!  

If I was competent at it...


----------



## Li Shenron (Mar 3, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Not only can you, you are encouraged to.  REviewing will make you happy.  And Happiness is Mandatory.  If you have problems or anything that you can't figure out, post in meta or drop me a PM.




Heh, I only wrote one so far, but I put too much effort into it that I haven't been able yet to write a second with a content on par...   I suppose not all reviews need to be long as the first I wrote, and maybe I should take it easier.

Furthermore, someone suggested that a reviewer should spread votes a bit, and not give "5" to every book he reviews. But my problem is that I only own myself very good books   I'm very picky about spending my few $ on new books, and so I end up buying stuff only when I already heard around that it is indeed a pretty good book. If I review all my books honestly, I will end up with mostly "5s", a bunch of "4s" and maybe a couple votes below (two 3.0 splatbooks), but at the same it's of course the better books of mine that makes me want to write more reviews, not the worse ones...

What should I do? Do you think I should better stretch my vote downwards? Or not?


----------



## Arnwyn (Mar 3, 2005)

Li Shenron said:
			
		

> What should I do? Do you think I should better stretch my vote downwards? Or not?



No, you shouldn't - not if you don't feel that way about the books that you review.

But, the consequences are that it _does_ stretch your credibility in reviews somewhat.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 3, 2005)

Don't worry about giving every book you have a high rating if you truely believe it deserves that.  AS long as the reviews are good and explain why you think its that damn good then there shouldn't be the big of problem.  Also, remember to mention something bad about the book.  Even fives have problem areas.


----------



## diaglo (Mar 3, 2005)

all the reviews i did were erased. i put alot of effort into them. cited page numbers. references to other material. and so forth.

after they were erased. i lost respect for the crew behind the reviews.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 3, 2005)

who erased them and why?  That must have been a few years ago


----------



## JoeGKushner (Mar 3, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> all the reviews i did were erased. i put alot of effort into them. cited page numbers. references to other material. and so forth.
> 
> after they were erased. i lost respect for the crew behind the reviews.




Terrible thing to happen.


----------



## Li Shenron (Mar 4, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> all the reviews i did were erased. i put alot of effort into them. cited page numbers. references to other material. and so forth.
> 
> after they were erased. i lost respect for the crew behind the reviews.




I'm sure this was completely accidental. Nonetheless it's sad, thinking how much it took me to write only one


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 4, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> all the reviews i did were erased. i put alot of effort into them. cited page numbers. references to other material. and so forth.
> 
> after they were erased. i lost respect for the crew behind the reviews.




When did this occur?  Several reviews where lost during transfer when the system couldn't properly match them to products.  They're still on the server though and can be hunted up with some difficulty.


----------



## diaglo (Mar 4, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> When did this occur?  Several reviews where lost during transfer when the system couldn't properly match them to products.  They're still on the server though and can be hunted up with some difficulty.




May 2002 to June 2002.


----------

